

What did people crowdsource in 2011? - anandkulkarni
http://blog.mobileworks.com/what-did-people-crowdsource-in-2011

======
anandkulkarni
We saw several even more unusual tasks in 2011 in small quantities, but that's
a blog post in itself.

Suffice it to say that if they're any indication of what's to come,
crowdsourcing is likely to crop up in some unexpected places in the year
ahead.

~~~
edge17
presently, is the use of crowdsourcing mostly driven by the US?

~~~
anandkulkarni
No, surprisingly. But it's been largely western customers that have used
MobileWorks.

